

British economy suffers brain drain as skilled workers take flight - theoneill
http://www.thebusiness.co.uk/home-page/in-the-magazine/354171/economy-suffers-brain-drain-as-britains-population-takes-flight.thtml

======
benl
Good article, but it doesn't mention where these emmigres are going. Anyone
know?

~~~
mynameishere
Without looking it up, US and Australia for young professionals, France for
old rich people.

